# 2010 Outback 300Bh Travel Trailer



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to upgrade and am posting my 2010 Outback 300BH. It has been a great trailer. 



Make me an offer. 



Below are some additional details.



Sleeps 9 with a bunk bed over the top of the a couch with an air mattress. Includes a king dinette and swivel TV. Has an outside camp kitchen with a two burner stove and hot/cold water faucet. Wired for both antenna, cable and satellite services. 



Interior is Havana.



Trailer is light and easy to tow. I tow it with an SUV.


----------

